# Hex/Deadlift bar Vs Straight bar?



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was wondering, as a beginner

Would a Hex/Deadlift bar be better to use vs a straight bar?

I understand a Hex bar is meant to lower the risk of injury, but does it have any benefits for form etc?

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

If I had a hex bar I'd use it for shrugs but can't really imagine deadlifting with it, prefer a straight bar


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

To clarify for what movement?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

They are totally different, Trap bar is easier to get the form right with, and has less posterior chain involvement.

Try them both, pick a favourite, be consistent, and get extremely strong on it, that is the most important thing.

I've pulled conventional style with a bar for nearly 20yrs, but the last few weeks have played about with the trap bar and the change has been psychologically welcome.

But as a beginner start working your way towards 220kg with either implement over the next couple of years.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks lads 

I'll invest the money in rubber mats instead


----------

